# Jotul GF200 DVII Making airrushing sound when lit sometimes.



## acesneights1 (Feb 6, 2012)

The stove is normally pretty quiet when it's burninging but it woke me up the othernight. The flame looked kinda blue and the stove sounded more like a blowtorch sound. I shut it off with the remote and turned it back on and it was fine but it did do that once before. I thought it was maybe running out of gas but the tank is still at 30%. Could it be and impurity in the propane or is the stove dangerous ? I have no idea who even fixes them in CT. I bought it form the Preston Trading Post but they do not service them. I am going to call Jotul tommorow. I am afraid to use it.
Is this normal ?


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 6, 2012)

You're burning LP, I bet... You're getting ignition at the air
shutter. That is generally caused by the burner tube being 
misaligned on the burner orifice, but it could also be an ember 
positioned too close to the pilot, preventing the gas from flowing out
of the initial burner ports...That'll allow the gas to "puddle" & it'll
ignite below the burner instead of above it.. I'd look at the embers 
first. That's a kind of no-brainer adjustment...Clear the burner ports
that are closest to the pilot...I don't know what your 
skill sets are & working on a gas burning appliance can be tricky, 
so it's your call as to whether you want to re-align the components...
The burner orifice is mounted to stove bottom & needs to be exactly
pointed straight into the burner tube. You can pretty much tell by eye 
if it's the least bit crooked & which way it has to be moved...


----------



## 49er (Feb 6, 2012)

We have a Jotul Sebago and had something that sounds similar to what you describe but it was only when the burner first ignited. It would make that roaring sound anywhere from a few seconds to a minute or 2 and then it would quiet down and be normal. The dealer told me to close off the air shutter just a bit so I moved it 1/8th of an inch to start and that made no difference. I moved it another 1/8 inch closed and that completely eliminated the problem and it hasn't made that noise since. The shutter was in the full open position when I started. They said to be careful about going to far closed because it might cause sooting problems but we have had no sign of that. Good luck.

Edit- I was typing while DAKSY was posting and he nailed it about the propane, that's what we are using.


----------



## acesneights1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes propane. The dealer said that noise is normal but I should probably clean the burner tube....I have taken apart LP funrances and hot water heaters in RV's so I can't imagine this being much more difficult. I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 9, 2012)

acesneights1 said:
			
		

> Yes propane. The dealer said that noise is normal...



If your dealer thinks this is "normal", then he's NOT. You have fuel ignition
in areas where there it is not supposed to be. That isn't "normal"...


----------

